# Sleeping.Dogs.NTSC.XBOX360-PROTON and nice DLC + XBLA



## FAST6191 (Aug 8, 2012)

Some very welcome DLC releases hit yesterday and ABGX mentions a Japanese region dupe of sniper elite.<br/>
<br/>
XBLA in the form of Hybrid<br/>
*Hybrid.XBLA.XBOX360-XBLAplus*<br/>
Squad based shooting for XBLA seems to be the order of the day. There have been some interesting XBLA third person arena shooting games but how long their servers stay populated is a different matter.<br/>
<br/>
DLC<br/>
*Mass.Effect.3.Firefight.Pack.DLC.XBOX360-MoNGoLS*<br/>
http://blog.bioware.com/2012/08/07/mass-effect-3-firefight-pack/ (multiplayer weapons in single player) <br/>
*Dragon.s.Dogma.From.a.Different.Sky.Bundle.Pack.DLC.XBOX360-MoNGoLS*<br/>
http://dragonsdogma.wikia.com/wiki/Category:From_A_Different_Sky <br/>
*Risen.2.Dark.Waters.The.Air.Temple.DLC.XBOX360-MoNGoLS*<br/>
A gargoyle themed mission by the looks of things.<br/>
*Forza.Motorsport.4.August.Playseat.Car.Pack.DLC.XBOX360-MoNGoLS*<br/>
"2013 Ford Mustang Boss 302, 2003 Aston Martin DB7 Zagato, 2012 Chevy Camero ZL1, 2013 Hyundai Genesis Coupe 3.8 Track, 1962 Lincoln Continental, 1989 Mercedes-Benz #63 Sauber-Mercedes C 9, 1984 Peugeot 205 T16, 2013 Scion FR-S, 1962 Triumph TR3B, and the 2013 Lexus GS350 F Sport" <br/>
*Left.4.Dead.2.Cold.Stream.DLC.XBOX360-MoNGoLS*<br/>
http://left4dead.wikia.com/wiki/Cold_Stream <br/>
<br/>
And a bit of Rock Band stuff as usual.<br/>
<br/>
<br/>

*Sleeping.Dogs.NTSC.XBOX360-PROTON*<br/>
Region locked NA only (PAL release should be on the 17th of this month). Technically it is not due out until the 14th.<br/>
<br/>
PROTON seem to be a relatively new group with their only other 360 release to date being *Zumba.Fitness.Rush.XBOX360-PROTON* (which needs a single byte fix) although they have done a bit more on the PS3 and Wii so probably not a p2p repack.<br/>
The developer walkthrough released the other week raised some eyebrows in our forums and this appears to be the complete game. Certainly it is one of the more interesting releases of the summer (remakes and sports games aside it looks like Borderlands 2 in five weeks is the next big release) although it is United Front Games's first crack at such a title (previously they did Modnation racers although their staff do some other things to their name).<br/>
<br/>
Amazon words<br/>
Welcome to Hong Kong, a vibrant neon city teaming with life, whose exotic locations and busy streets hide one of the most powerful and dangerous criminal organizations in the world: the Triads.<br/>
<br/>
In this open-world game, you play the role of Wei Shen, an undercover cop trying to take down the Triads from the inside. You'll have to prove yourself worthy as you fight your way up the organization, taking part in brutal criminal activities without blowing your cover.<br/>
<br/>
Torn between your loyalty to the badge and the code of the triads, you will risk everything as the lines between truth and honor become permanently blurred.
<br/><br/>
Key Features<br/>
<br/>
A mature and gritty undercover cop drama, set in a high tension underworld where every action is a risk that could blow your cover<br/>
Seamless explosive action fueled by a mix of deadly martial arts, intense gunfights and brutal takedowns<br/>
Epic high-speed thrills: Burn up the streets as you ram other cars and drive recklessly while shooting your way through the narrow streets of Hong Kong<br/>
Hong Kong is your playground: Enter illegal races, gamble on cock fights, or kick back with some karaoke. There are countless ways to explore the varied districts of the city<br/>
<br/>

*Video*Said developer walkthrough<br/>
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FxdWUyZ3aKk <br/>


*Boxart*<br/>






<br/>


<style type="text/css">

pre { font-family: "DejaVu Sans Mono", "DejaVu Sans Mono", monospace; font-size: 12px; line-height: 12px; }

<base target="_new">

</style>

*NFO*<br/>

<pre> ██████▀████████████████████████████▀ ░ ▓██████████▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀  ▀
█░▄▄▀▄░▄█████████████████▓▓▒        ░
█ ▀▀░██████████▓▓▒                  ▒
█░█████▓▓▒                           ▒
▓▀▀▀                                ▓
░                 ░                ▓
░         ▀                 █                  ▄▄ ▀
▀         ▀▄▄▀▀▄            ▓                ▀            ▀
▀ ▄           ▀▄                           ▄          ▄ ▀
▀▄             ▀▄           ░         ▄▄▀            ▄▀
▀▄▄            ░           ░      ▄▀            ▄▄▀
▀▄ ▄             ░     ░    ░            ▄ ▄▀
▀ ▀▄▄▄          ▒   ░    ▒    ░    ▄▄▄▀ ▀
▀▄   ░  ▄  ▒▄▀▒▀▓▄▓   ░    ▄▀
▀▄  █ ▄▄▓▓█▓▄▄ ░░▓▄░   ▄▀
▄██▓▓███▓▓█▄ ░▓█
░ ███▓▓▓████▓▓██ ▒▓▌  ░     ▄▄▄         ▄ ▄▀
░                  ▐▓██▓▓▓▓████▓▓█▌░▓▒ ░    ▀▀   ▀▀▄▄▄▀▀▄▀
▄▀ ▀▄     ▄▀▄▄▀  ▐▓▓██▓▓▓████▓▓██░█▌   ░
▀      ▀▄▀▀▀      ░█▓▓▓██▓▓▓██▓▓██▌▒█      ░
░    ░██▓█▓▓██▓▓▓▓██▀  ▀▒                               ░
▄▓█▓▓██▓▓████▀▀▓ ▀   ▒  ▀▄                          ▓
▄▄▄█▓██▓██▀▀▀  ▓    ▒     ░   ▀▄                        █
▄▒▓▀▀▀▀▄▀   ░       ░    ░          ▀▀▀▄ ▄                 ▓█
▄ ▀ ▄ ▄▀▀▀              ░                  ▀ ▀▄              ▓██
░   ▄▀ ▀         ▄▀      ░       ▀▄              ▀▀▄          ▓███
▀   ▄▀▀            ▓                  ▓                ▀▄      ▒▓████
▄▀             ▄▀                    ▀               ▀ ▄    ▓██████
▄ ▀            ▀                       ▀                 ▄  ▓██ █░██
▄    ░        ▀                        ░                   ▄█▀▄█▄▀ ██
░                                       ▓▓████ ██▀█▀██
▓▓██████████ ▀█ █░██
▓▓███████████████ ███▄▄██
░▒▓▓█████████████████████████▄▀█░▄▀██
░▒▓▓▓███████████████████████████████████████████ ▀ ██
▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄█████████████████████████████████████████████████████████████████
▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ▀ ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ▀ ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ▀ ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ▀ ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ▀ ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ▀
█ ▄▄▄█▄█▄██▄ █ ▄▄▄█▄█▄██▄ █ ▄▄▄█▄█▄██▄ █ ▄▄▄█▄█▄██▄ █ ▄▄▄█▄█▄██▄ █ ▄▄▄█▄█▄██▄
█░█████████▓ █░█████████▓ █░█████████▓ █░█████████▓ █░█████████▓ █░█████████▓
█▒█████████▓ █▒█████████▓ █▒█████████▓ █▒█████████▓ █▒█████████▓ █▒█████████▓
█▓█████████▓ █▓█████████▓ █▓█████████▓ █▓█████████▓ █▓█████████▓ █▓█████████▓
███████████▓ ███████████▓ ███████████▓ ███████████▓ ███████████▓ ███████████▓
███████████▓ ███████████▓ ███████████▓ ███████████▓ ███████████▓ ███████████▓
███████████▓ ███████████▓ ███████████▓ ███████████▓ ███████████▓ ███████████▓
███████████▓ ███████████▓ ███████████▓ ███████████▓ ███████████▓ ███████████▓
████▓▐█████▓ ████▓▐█████▓ ████▓▐█████▓ ██▓▐███████▓ ████▓▐█████▓ ████▓▐█████▓
████▓▐█████▓ █████▀▀▀▀▀▀▀ ████▓▐█████▓ ██▓▐███▓▐██▓ ████▓▐█████▓ ████▓▐█████▓
█████▀▀▀▀▀▀▀ █████▀█████▓ ████▓▐█████▓ ▄▄▄▐███▓ ▄▄▄ ████▓▐█████▓ ████▓▐█████▓
████▓ ██████ ████▓▐█████▓ ███████████▓ ███▐███▓ ███ ███████████▓ ████▓▐█████▓
▄▄▄▄▄▄██████▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄███▄▄▄▄▄▄███▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
█████████████▀▀▀▀▀▀░                                     ░▀▀▀▀▀▀█████████████
███████▀▀▀░                  - PROUDLY PRESENTS -                 ░▀▀▀███████
█████▀░                                                               ░▀█████
████▒                                                                   ▒████
███▒░                                                                   ░▒███
███░                                                                     ░███
██▓                                                                       ▓██
██▒                    Sleeping.Dogs.NTSC.XBOX360-PROTON                  ▒██
█▓░                                                                       ░▓█
▓▒                                                                         ▒▓
▒░                                                                         ░▒
░                                                                           ░
▄█▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▓▄
▄                      ▓█ ▓▄ ▓█▀▄ ▓█▀▄▀█▀▄ ▓█                      ▄
▄▀                        ▓█ ▄▄ ▓█ █ ▓█▄ ▓█ █ ▓█                        ▀▄
▓█▄      ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▓████▓█ ▀▀ ▀▀ ▀ ▀▀  ▀▀▀▀ ▓█▓███▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄      ▄▓█
▀▓███████████▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▓█████████▀



CONSOLE :: XBOX360
FORMAT  :: DVD9
REGiON  :: USA
STREET  :: August 14, 2012
GENRE   :: Action
LANG    :: English
SiZE    :: 84 x 100 MB

FORMAT  :: XGD3


▄█▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▓▄
▄                 ▓█ ▓█▀▄ ██▀▄ █▄   ██▀▄ ██▀  ▓█                   ▄
▄▀                   ▓█ ▓█ █ ██ █ █ ▄▄ ██▀▀ ▀▀▀█ ▓█                     ▀▄
▓█▄      ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▓█ ▀▀ ▀ ▀▀▀▀ ▀▀▀▀ ▀▀▀▀ ▀▀▀▀ ▓█▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄      ▄▓█
▀▓███████████▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▓█████████▀




Inspired by classic Hollywood and Asian cinema style action thrillers, 
Sleeping Dogs is a gritty open-world cop drama set in the vibrant city 
of Hong Kong. Sleeping Dogs catapults players into the role of undercover
cop Wei Shen, tasked with taking down one of the worldÆs most fearsome 
criminal organizations from the inside... the Hong Kong Triads. As
players explore the bustling and crowded Hong Kong island, through its 
neon-lit side streets and sprawling street markets, an incredible story 
unfolds of loyalty and betrayal where Wei begins to question his own 
motives as he is sucked in deeper than he could ever imagine.



▄                                                                   ▄
▄▀                                                                       ▀▄
▓█▄      ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▓██████████████▄ ▄██████████████▓▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄      ▄█▓
▀▓████████████████████████▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀█████▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀████████████████████████▓▀
▀▀▀█████████████▀▀▀               ▀               ▀▀▀█████████████▀▀▀
█   0ND & ph0 of SiLK   █
▀█▄▄       ▄  ▄      ▄▄█▀
▀    ▄▀█  █▀▄   ▀
▄█ █  █    █ █▄
▄▀ █ █  █    █ █ ▀▄
▓  █ █  █  ▄ █ ▓  █
▄▀  ▀█▀ ▄▄ ▀█  ▄▀
▄█ █ ▄▀  ▄████▄ ▀ █ ▀█▄
█▀              ▀▄
</pre>


----------



## thegame07 (Aug 8, 2012)

I have it pre ordered for the pc, Let me know how it is


----------

